

MIT professor studies high-wage retailers - kungfudoi
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2015/07/07/mit-professor-studies-high-wage-retailers/

======
Someone1234
This is low quality blog spam. I don't care if it is a blog from Harvard Law,
he is just parroting a NYT piece[0] published today on a 2012 study and a 2014
book.

This blog adds nothing, and instead we should just link to the NYT piece
directly.

[0] [http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/07/opinion/joe-nocera-the-
goo...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/07/opinion/joe-nocera-the-good-jobs-
strategy.html)

~~~
jonknee
Well he's adding a fun Libertarian spin on the study to be able and trash poor
people as being stupid and not worth a living wage... Thanks for the direct
link!

~~~
blackbagboys
Let's not forget my favorite part of this blog, the non-sequitur about child
support that makes it into almost every single post.

~~~
pistle
OMG that's funny. Search "child support" and the archives vomits a
suspiciously high number of articles. O.o

~~~
vixen99
Highly amusing! Definitely suspicious (for some) that someone writing a book
on X includes references in his blog to X.

~~~
pistle
What's the background/timeline? The book could be an crystallization or effort
to exorcise the demon?? I find the idea of child support to be such an
interesting pecadillo to garner such focus.

